# Nailed it! PICS



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So there is this 'Nailed it!' trend as part of which people post pics of home disasters. Most of the time they were trying to copy something posted on Pinterest.










** please not grandpa's false teeth in there! :lol






































































The article can be found here


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are a few more


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Here are a few more


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This is my own nailed it pic 
Pinterest:








Mine:









*Nailed it!*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lisa said:


>


Why is it pink?! Nothing wrong with the teeth, some of us, hedgehogs, do have quite large teeth.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Lisa said:


> So there is this 'Nailed it!' trend as part of which people post pics of home disasters. Most of the time they were trying to copy something posted on Pinterest.
> 
> [http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/27/2515368F00000578-2927468-image-a-95_1422357434833.jpg


That last one looks like a health code violation.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------

